# Flat irons at the mall kiosks



## Lynnerie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey yall!

Whats the deal with the flat irons at the mall kiosks? Has anyone ever purchased one? 

I was at the mall the other day and I stopped by the kiosk (usually I avoid them). But I wanted to see how well it worked even tho I have enough flat irons at home. So the lady there cleans the iron undid one of my braids and let me tell yall this flat iron got my hair so straight with just one pass. I was shocked! 

I have a Maxi glide AND a Hana Elite but this flat iron was better than both of those. Plus there was no smoke coming from this iron. Its called Liv Adventurously and they are normally $250 but the lady was going to sell them for $150 or $200 would include the one for the edges which was just amazing also. 

I resisted getting it at the time cause I wanted to test some of my hair with my Hana elite just incase the LIV flat iron working so well was just my imagination. There were no refunds after buying it but there is a life-time warranty. 

Here's the website. Anyone heard of it or purchased a mall flat iron???

http://livhair.com/index.php?plugin=Products&cat=48


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought a flat iron from a Kiosk and I think it is made by ISO or something. I love it and it outperforms my Sedu and my Chi. It leaves my hair silky soft. I was just thinking about this the other day. I have used the Sedu in the past, becasue I like that it has the temp dial, but it leaves my hair soft and almost puffy and flyaway. The ISO leaves my hair silkly and smooth and light, but it doesn't look puffy. I hope that makes sense. It is really the best flat iron I have used. I haven't tried Hana. But I have tried Chi and Sedu.


----------



## Ladybelle (Oct 13, 2011)

hmmm.... interesting. I always walk past these mall flat irons because I thought if I never seen them on LHCF they couldn't be any good! , glad you checked them out. I'm in the market for a new one, was gonna get the FHI but this one may change my mind about that.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have an Iso that I bought at a kiosk as well. I've been using it for about 5-6 years. It worked well on my relaxed hair and amazingly on my natural hair. I love it.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always wondered if those flat irons were good also.   I once let them add some curls when my hair was straight and they did such a good job.  I believe the kiosk in my local mall will also do free demos on your hair if purchase an iron from them.  I have a friend who's natural and she bought one.  When she wants to wear it straight she  will shampoo/blow dry at home and goes out there and they do a flat iron (demo) on her hair.  It always looks great.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I always run past the flat iron kiosks because thry ALWAYS try to stop me. Like as soon as they see my hair their eyes get big and they try to flag me down! Lol. The bigger my hair is that day the more they try to stop me...i think its hilarious. I guess they wanna prove they can get my big natural hair straight. One day when im interrsted in buying a new flat iron i will actually stop avoiding them and check them out. I have always wondered how good those flat irons really were..


----------



## Lovelylady2007 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just purchased this exact flat iron last Friday. I was walking in the mall and the lady ath the kiosk stopped me to do a demo on my hair. I usually keep it moving, but for some odd reason I let her do it that day. To my surprise I was really impressed with the flat iron! My mom has a FHI runway and I think this flat iron works just as well if not better. The iron I purchased is  normally 250.00 and I got it for 99 bucks. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I hope it lasts for a long time because it works great!


----------



## niqu92 (Oct 13, 2011)

everytime i go to the mall those dayum flat iron kiosk ppl (FKP's lol) alwaaaays try to stop me. so one day i decided to give in, and the dude gave me a free demo and straightened about 1/4 of my head (i was wearing a braid out) and it actually worked reeally good but because i wasnt familiar with the brand i was too reluctant to buy it.i need a new flat iron so maybe i'll go back to the mall
sidenote: i was contemplating buying a babyliss,does anybody own one?if so,how do u like it?


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 13, 2011)

There was a post a while back and although the ratings were good, the prices at the mall kiosks are rip-offs.  The Herstyler brand flatirons can be found on Amazon  for $50 dollars


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always wondered about those too! When I walk past those kiosks when I'm wearing a WnG or twist out, I can see those girls drooling to give me a demo.  I always pass. I may take 'em up on their offer next time as long as they use a heat protectant and use low heat.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Oct 13, 2011)

They are decent flat irons.  You can find them cheaper on amazon or at ross/marshalls/tj max.

These flat irons can be found at different price points ($30 - $200) but they are the exact same flat irons manufactured by a single company.  Amika, Cortex, Coroliss, Jose Eber, Herstyler, Belleza, ISO, and Le Angelique are one in the same.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 13, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> I always run past the flat iron kiosks because thry ALWAYS try to stop me. Like as soon as they see my hair their eyes get big and they try to flag me down! Lol. The bigger my hair is that day the more they try to stop me...i think its hilarious. I guess they wanna prove they can get my big natural hair straight. One day when im interrsted in buying a new flat iron i will actually stop avoiding them and check them out. I have always wondered how good those flat irons really were..


 

I'm sorry but this has me in tears!!


----------



## godsflowerrr (Oct 13, 2011)

I got the belleza (sp?) and I actually liked it a lot. Not as much as my sedu but it got my hair straighter with a lot of shine! They told me it was 250.00 and i got it for 99.00


----------

